# We been Yard Sale Shopping



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 8, 2018)

Yep we bought some more "junk" 42" saw mill blade and six cross cut saws. Spent 160.00 on the lot and fore see a few knives and cleavers coming out of them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 8, 2018)

Nice but I hate to see the crosscut saws cut up.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

